# This is Gypsy!



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

She's an adorable little slipper rat!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Her markings are lovely! Did you just happen to find her in there?


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Actually she likes to sleep in my slipper lol!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahah thats funny. She's adorable and I love her name!


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Thank you! I named her Gypsy because she's always wandering around. Never stays in one spot lol!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

She's adorable! My ratties love slippers too.


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

Jessiferatu said:


> She's adorable! My ratties love slippers too.


They should make slippers for rats...hmm... Lol!


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

She's so beautiful with that pretty white face stripe. Just be careful when you put on your slippers.


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2014)

I know I'll have to look in them every time now! Haha


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

I love her markings! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

